
Building a modern database using LLVM (2013) [pdf] - ThePhysicist
http://llvm.org/devmtg/2013-11/slides/Wanderman-Milne-Cloudera.pdf
======
bazizbaziz
This is really great work, and awesome that they're developing this as open
source. Combined with the results from HyPer folks it sure is starting to look
like using LLVM to specialize code on the fly is a good idea for any data
processing engine.

Looking more closely at the benchmarking results has me scratching my head,
though: their reported 16x performance benefits from codegen for TPCH Q1 has
seemingly dropped to 2x when compared to the [REDACTED] database. What's
happening?

My guess is that Impala is sort of inefficient in a few places that still need
work (which is OK, this is not a criticism of that). I bet that [REDACTED] is
quite efficient due to having been in development for least 2x longer than
Impala. Maybe even closer to 10x. In which case, getting within 2x is
fantastic!

------
arnon
On the grand scheme of things, TPCH-1 is not a very compute intense query, and
it doesn't really reflect on most real life scenarios.

I'd love to see some other benchmarks for this kind of operation.

------
batbomb
ha, nice call out to the DeWitt clause instead of just saying DBMS X.

------
slowmovintarget
They're building Datomic with LLVM?

